# Iluka: 4th - 7th May



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll be at Iluka from the 4th to the 7th of May. My two kayaking buddies have piked so I'm hoping that someone on a yak is going to be down there and able to keep me company as I just don't feel overly happy going offshore or out in the river at night alone (I know, I'm a 'fraidy cat). Send me a private message if you're going to be down there and we can swap phone numbers.

Latest reports have been talking about 1kg Bream and 4.5kg Mangrove Jack from Browns Rocks, Jew in the river and the odd Mackerel offshore. I reckon the Tailor should be ripe for the picking too.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Would love to join you Gavin. Alas not possible


----------



## Peter (Oct 27, 2006)

My wife & I might be there. Won't know till about the 3rd of May. You'll have fun regardless. & good luck with the fishing


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

*bounce*


----------

